# Underbrush's 3D Fieldlite 3 piece suite



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Once again surfing the internet I came across another great company called Shelter-Pro, a small company located in God’s country Stearns, Kentucky, that designs, and markets several types of Overflage® which consist of light weight breathable camo suits that can be worn over any type of clothing, for any type of hunting. By far the most notable and popular version of thier line has been the Underbrush Leafy Series. There goal is to design and manufacturer quality, durable & effective outerwear the avid hunter can use for any type of hunting, no matter what the weather is. Well, I have to say with the Underbrush Leafy Field Lite suit they are doing what they aim for.
The 3D leafy camo is soft, quiet & well attached to the suit and the actual suit itself is a durable mesh allowing for breathability. The zipper is heavy duty and did not get snagged or come apart at the bottom like some zippers do. The pants were elastic fit and were very comfortable and fit easily over a pair of camo pants.
This light weight suit will be on me come opening morning October 1st.
Coming with the suit is a face cover they call the Visor Pro™ Head Cover which is unique since it can be worn with or without your favorite cap, and features a built-in visor to shade eye area, while providing a full range of unobstructed view and breath-ability.
So, why hunt 2D when you can go to http://www.leafycamo.com/ and hunt 3D.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

